# Sandfilter...gute Idee?



## gärtner (8. Feb. 2009)

Hier mal eine Idee wie man Miniteiche gut Filtern kann. Ich habe hierzu einfach an ein 160er PE Rohr ein Boden angeschweißt und an der seite ein Auslaufrohr eingeschweißt.
Oben dann KG Muffe und Deckel mit einem Zöllig anschluß (zulauf).

Das Wasser läuft nun einfach von oben nach unten durch den Sand.


----------



## axel (8. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sandfilter...gute Idee?*

Hallo Gerald 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das sich der Sand schnell zusetzt mit Algen usw .
Wie verhinderst Du den das der Sand unten herausgespühlt wird ?
Wie stark ist  die Pumpe für den Filter  ?
Wie ist das bei Deinem Teich ? Hast Du wirklich Koi und Goldfische in einem 1000 l Teich oder hast Du Dich da in Deinem Profil vertan ? Das wär viel zu wenig Wasservolumen .

Lg
axel


----------



## karsten. (8. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sandfilter...gute Idee?*

Hallo



-was soll damit herausgefiltert werden ?
-wo verbleibt der Filterkuchen ?
-wie wird separiert ?
-findet eine Nitrifikation statt ?
-mit welchen Durchsatz ist zu rechnen ?
-gibt es verwertbare gemessene Langzeitwerte ?

gerade bei kleinen Teichen ist ein funktionierender Filter als Ersatz für fehlende Biofilmfläche für ein dauerhaftes Vergnügen am Teich 
besonders wichtig 

mfG


----------



## jochen (8. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sandfilter...gute Idee?*

Hallo,

ich finde die Idee ebenfalls nicht so toll,

biologisch wird der Filter kaum arbeiten,
und mechanisch nur so lange er verstopft ist.

Oder hast du Details, welche du und verschweigst?


----------



## gärtner (9. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sandfilter...gute Idee?*

Hallo Axel,
der Filtersand kann nach unten nicht raus weil man da aus alten Filtermatten eine Sperre machen kann. Die Pumpleistung ist nicht hoch leider weiß ich das jetzt nicht so genau (schätzungsweise 500 liter/h).

Die zwei Kois sind mittlerweile 20 cm groß und Ihnen gehts gut.


----------



## gärtner (9. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sandfilter...gute Idee?*

Hallo Karsten,
ich hab den 2X 3 Tage in Betrieb gehabt. Das Wasser war danach richtig sauber. Der Sand war dann aber furchtbar dreckig und ich mußte den sauber machen. 

Ich arbeite zusätzlich mit Effektiven Mikroorganismen


----------



## Dodi (9. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sandfilter...gute Idee?*

Hallo Gerald,

wie lange hast Du denn diesen "Filter" im Einsatz?
Hast Du sonst noch einen Filter für Deinen Teich?

In einen so kleinen Teich gehören übrigens keine Koi!


----------



## gärtner (9. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sandfilter...gute Idee?*

....was wär denn die sinnvollste Füllung für mein Filtergehäuse??


----------



## gärtner (9. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sandfilter...gute Idee?*

Ja Dodi ich weiß, ist in Planung. Das doppelte Volumen soltte doch reichen.

Gruß


----------



## matzeed7 (9. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sandfilter...gute Idee?*

ich hatte auch schon überlegungen in dieser Richtung, um halt die groben schwebstoffen auszufiltern. Wenn man einen grösseren Sanfilter bauem wollte geht das aber sicher einfacher!!!!

Man nehme eine 200L Regentonne und setze eine PE Platte senkrecht ein. Dabei ist natürlich zu beachten das diese Platte nur die obere Tonnenhälfte teilt, sodas das Wasser noch unterhalb der Platte durchlaufen kann. Nun kommt die Tonnen noch halbvoll Sand. dann kann das Wasser von der einen Tonnenhälfte in die andere fliessen und muss aber einmal runter>einmal rüber >und wieder hoch


----------



## Christine (9. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sandfilter...gute Idee?*



gärtner schrieb:


> Ja Dodi ich weiß, ist in Planung. Das doppelte Volumen soltte doch reichen.
> 
> Gruß



Nein, auch 2.000 Liter werden nicht reichen. Allein für die 6 - 7 Fische, die auf Deinem Profilbild zu sehen sind, ist das viel zu klein. 

Bevor Du in die heiße Phase der Planung einsteigst, solltest Du dringend ein wenig mehr über die Haltung von Koi (und anderen Fischen) lesen. Zum Beispiel hier: *Unser Basiswissen*!


----------



## Olli.P (9. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sandfilter...gute Idee?*

Hallo Gerald,



			
				gärtner schrieb:
			
		

> ....was wär denn die sinnvollste Füllung für mein Filtergehäuse??



Also, ganz ehrlich würde ich sagen, lassen den Filter so wie er ist, bau dir einen vernünftigen neuen Filter und benutze den Sandfilter bei Bedarf zum ausfiltern der Schwebstoffe soweit er diese raus filtert.........:smoki


----------

